# Obedience match morphs into field event



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats on the CCA pass !!

Funny how events can morph


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Never a dull moment!
CCA Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats on the CCA !
Too bad no one was doing a video of Buffy at the obedience match


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the congrats!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs
Too bad no one was doing a video of Buffy at the obedience match ;)[/QUOTE said:


> I hope no one was doing a video!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds like very challenging conditions. I've been warned about the problems of doing obedience in parks w/ goose poop but deer droppings have to be even harder and freshly cut grass . . . clearly an invitation for a good roll.

Congrats on the CCA.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, Z's


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I have always said that "their nose precedes them". Luckily we have deer poop all over our back yard and at the cabin - my biggest fear is Rose encountering a baby deer at the cabin. I always try to take her out while the deer are all the way in the back yard or across the fence. 
I would love to see a video of Buffy - she is so beautiful and so smart!


----------

